#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Inclined Bedding on Mapsin environmental engineering   FREE DOWNLOAD

## akansha gupta

Interpretation of block diagrams. These cartoons are  meant to demonstrate three dimensional orientations of bedding, folds  and faults. For today, we are going to restrict ourselves to very simple  situations. In fact, the simplest of all is horizontal bedding.  Consider the following cartoons. They portray horizontal sequences of  sedimentary rocks. Note that the bedding follows the Law of  Superposition.





  Similar Threads: Phyllite in environmental engineering  free download Nuclear energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download Solar Energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download Deforestration in environmental engineering  free pdf download biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

